# Dogs and Children



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I like this clip of a couple of Airedales with a baby.






Check out the other videos from BuddhaBoyClips as it shows the baby growing up with the 2 dogs and how tolerant they are.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Go onto utube, and put in 'ultimate dog tease' very funny if youve not seen it. :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Both of those were very amusing - thanks!

Lesley


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
A school pal and neighbour (G.T.)had a large Airedale ,called "Biddy". You could do anything with it,BUT!, when we would be out over the fields,G!,would drop down and pretend to start crying/be in distress,and Biddy! would make a beeline for me to defend him!. I could not fault that. As regards her guard dog ability,she let the postman in one day,but barred his path to leave with the dead eye,no growling,no teeth showing,just,"Stay there",he called to a neighbour,who called her off. Wonderfull dogs and look the part when groomed and out and about.
Ted.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> I like this clip of a couple of Airedales with a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liked the bit with the ears!


----------

